# Looking to "lose"my virginity with Loosie



## Hero Swole (Oct 28, 2014)

Looking to do my first meet. Any advice on federations, peaking programs, whatever hell else I may need to know?

I need at least 16 weeks. I tweaked my back badly a couple months ago so I'm working my back up to my numbers. 

I have high hopes to being close to 1700 lb total by then.

Weight right now is 222. I was advised against cutting for my first meet but I'm looking for the Win. I'll probably get my ass handed to me but still go big or go home.

P.s I'll do the research just want to be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 28, 2014)

Look up Revoluitionpowerlifting.

I'm sure there is a meet in your area


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 28, 2014)

1700 total if you take a piss and compete at 220, and you think you will get your ass kicked? You'll have an almost elite total and will be invited to lift at raw unity. And will most likely end up on YouTube.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 29, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Look up Revoluitionpowerlifting.
> 
> I'm sure there is a meet in your area


Thanks S4L. 


DieYoungStrong said:


> 1700 total if you take a piss and compete at 220, and you think you will get your ass kicked? You'll have an almost elite total and will be invited to lift at raw unity. And will most likely end up on YouTube.


Lol... I guess I've been watching too many youtube videos.  I always thought 1700 total ducked because I used to watch ben rice all the time and he has like a 1840 total natty at 209. 


DieYoungStrong said:


> 1700 total if you take a piss and compete at 220, and you think you will get your ass kicked? You'll have an almost elite total and will be invited to lift at raw unity. And will most likely end up on YouTube.


----------



## snake (Nov 3, 2014)

Research your weight class; 1700 in the 220's is top shelf even equipt, damn good in the 242's. Those numbers raw are just sick. What have you done  and where are you at now?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 16, 2014)

Glad to see your taking a leap to the dark side HS.  

It is tempting.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 16, 2014)

kick some ass


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 25, 2014)

dude if you total 1700 even at 220 for your first meet and do it raw,  mad props to you.  you can do it man, give it hell.


----------



## Maijah (Nov 25, 2014)

Good luck at your meet bro, thats very impressive. Where do you think your total falls as of now?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 13, 2017)

How the flying **** did you dig up a 3 year old meet thread to post that in...


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2017)

Lol haaaaaaaAa!! THIS MADE MY DAY!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 13, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> How the flying **** did you dig up a 3 year old meet thread to post that in...



His sentence doesn't even make sense hahaha


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 14, 2017)

Ahsan1902 said:


> Hi, Every one!
> How to use medicines to make body?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2017)

Show me ur bobs I want to kiss ur bobs


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2017)

losie drives around north philly eating cheeseteaks in his moms honda civic


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 14, 2017)

still probably not getting any pussy


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 14, 2017)

#TeamLosie


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 14, 2017)

Losie will one day run North Philly


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 14, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Losie will one day run North Philly



This post would be more credible had you just left it at "one day Losie will have the runs"


----------



## tinymk (Dec 14, 2017)

I regularly hit mid 1700+ raw, at 47,  and tend to crunch people pretty good. I also go in the open and still occasionally win best lifter honors against athletes in their prime. A 1700 by all means is a great total, let alone 220's. 
I only do meet prep for 10 weeks, anything longer my joints tend to start falling apart. That might be because of my age and some big hits I took in life....but this is what works for me. 
Congratulation on making the decision on doing a meet, props to you.


----------

